# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Learning SQL - Generate, Manipulate, and Retrieve Data

## dourouc05

*Learning SQL
Generate, Manipulate, and Retrieve Data*
**



> As data floods into your company, you need to put it to work right awayand SQL is the best tool for the job. With the latest edition of this introductory guide, author Alan Beaulieu helps developers get up to speed with SQL fundamentals for writing database applications, performing administrative tasks, and generating reports. Youll find new chapters on SQL and big data, analytic functions, and working with very large databases.
> 
> Each chapter presents a self-contained lesson on a key SQL concept or technique using numerous illustrations and annotated examples. Exercises let you practice the skills you learn. Knowledge of SQL is a must for interacting with data. With Learning SQL, youll quickly discover how to put the power and flexibility of this language to work.
> 
>     Move quickly through SQL basics and several advanced features
>     Use SQL data statements to generate, manipulate, and retrieve data
>     Create database objects, such as tables, indexes, and constraints with SQL schema statements
>     Learn how datasets interact with queries; understand the importance of subqueries
>     Convert and manipulate data with SQLs built-in functions and use conditional logic in data statements
> ...


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

